# Post Colonoscopy Prep Problems



## Katie12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello! On Saturday I went to my doctor for abdominal pain and he said I was severely backed up and prescribed gavilyte-g, the same stuff used to prep for a colonoscopy. It is now 3 days after the prep and I am experiencing extreme gurgling in my intestines. It's pretty much constant and even worse when I eat. It's very embarrassing. It feel like I have to pass gas or use the restroom at all times. However, every time I use the restroom all that comes out is a yellow mucus. Is this normal? Am I just recovering from the prep? Or could I possibly have IBS or something worse? Please help!


----------

